# E83 How to diagnose T case vs controller when actuator is good



## Natezo (Dec 10, 2019)

So I can confirm good actuator, good wheel speed sensors/signals. Harness to actuator has no visible damage and no codes for steering angle sensor etc.

Nonetheless I have the triad of lights and when I tell my foxwell to run the t case calibration and/or actuator calibration both tests result in “failed”.

I’m trying to confirm how to pin point if the issue is with the t case itself or the controller? Any suggestions?


----------

